# W.C/Escrima related Question



## Ric Flair (Nov 23, 2005)

Guys/Girls, i know this might seem off Escrima/Arnis topic but;

I noticed that in W.C we have the Butterfly Knife Set which comes later on for the advanced students.  I also realize i have met more than a few W.C guys who cross train with some form of Filapino art.

now to my question

ARE THE KNIFE/BOLO ARNIS PRINCIPLES SIMILAR TO THE BUTTERFLY Knife PRINCIPLES OF W.C???  ARE THE SKILLS/EXPERIENCE/KNOWLEDGE INTERCHANGABLE BETWEEN W.C AND ARNIS OR OTHER FILIPINO ARTS???

NOTICE That in W.C there are 2 butterfly knives while in Arnis or Kali there is also the use of 2 sticks or bladed weapons.


There is also that x cross action i've noticed in both Escrima AND W.C butterfly knife sets...
Is it coincidence or is it just me that there seems to be some common similarities between W.C butterfly knife training and certain Filipino weapon arts???


----------



## Ric Flair (Nov 23, 2005)

W.C stands for Wing Chun by the way.


----------



## bart (Nov 25, 2005)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Guys/Girls, i know this might seem off Escrima/Arnis topic but;
> 
> I noticed that in W.C we have the Butterfly Knife Set which comes later on for the advanced students. I also realize i have met more than a few W.C guys who cross train with some form of Filapino art.
> 
> ...


 
There definitely are similarities. It would vary from style to style though. Some FMA styles would have no double stick component and yet even others only deal with blunt weaponry. It really depends.

In my experience there is some crossover in Doce Pares. Doce Pares IMHO goes into much more detail and than the Butterfly set in WC. Rarely do people spar with the butterfly swords in their WC training and in my experience, little goes on beyond learning the form and then applying it to the empty hand training. This also may differ from school to school.


----------



## brothershaw (Dec 29, 2005)

In my opinion which may be wrong, the wing chun knives are more conservative/direct  in motion than the way filipino stuff is taught generally. I am not saying better but just a different animal.


----------

